# Macbook 13" Battery Issue



## Dupe_BDP (Nov 27, 2008)

I bought my Macbook White 13" used about 2 months ago-ish and it was like a year and a little bit old before I bought it, but it was in like mint condition, barely used, and most of all GOOD BATTERY LIFE (like about 3 hours on "Better Performance"). 
Just recently I started up my macbook and it said I was running on Axillary power so I shut it off and then it wouldn't turn back on without being plugged into the AC Adapter. The battery life stays at 100% all the time, also the Magsafe LED is always Green. 
So I phoned apple, I'm outside my warranty so they direct me to the support site. I looked and tried the battery updater and the PRAM Reset or whatever, and I tried taking it out and putting it back in, I checked the batter info in the about Mac window:

Charge information (mAh): 65336
Fully Charged: Yes
Charging: No
Full Charge Capacity (mAh): 65336

Cycle count: 94 (the mac site said it should be like 300?)
Condition: Good

Battery Installed: Yes
Amperage (mA): 0
Voltage (mV): 9367


most of this means nothing to me, like I said I'm new.

Please oh please help a New Mac User in need  
I really really want to like my mac.


Thank you,

Dupe


----------



## burtond1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi there,

The same thing happened to my MacBook 13" battery. Thankfully mine was about 11months and Apple took the battery back and swapped it for a replacement. (I dont think the replacement was new but definately different to the original). 

Their website says everything is guarenteed for a year excluding batteries, which leads me to believe that there was a common fault with the original battery i had, as in normal circumstances they would not usually replace batteries.

I'm sorry this doesnt help much for you though.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

My 15 inch MacBook Pro had very poor battery life after about 12 months. I downloaded a free program called "coconutBattery" for free. It shows how charged the battery is and its capacity. My batteries capacity was at 27%. I picked up a new battery today. I check it frequently now.


----------



## Dupe_BDP (Nov 27, 2008)

An interesting little update in my issue, just as magical as it stopped working, it works again? I didn't do anything, no update, didn't take out the battery, nothing. So I downloaded the coconut battery thing and it says I'm at 40% and I'm at 27 months old 94 load cycles and it pretty much confirms the other stats from the about this mac. Now I wan't to know why it did that? I was about to go out and buy a new one cause every one said that it was shot.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

Dupe_BDP said:


> An interesting little update in my issue, just as magical as it stopped working, it works again? I didn't do anything, no update, didn't take out the battery, nothing. So I downloaded the coconut battery thing and it says I'm at 40% and I'm at 27 months old 94 load cycles and it pretty much confirms the other stats from the about this mac. Now I wan't to know why it did that? I was about to go out and buy a new one cause every one said that it was shot.


When you say 40%, is that it's capacity?


----------



## Dupe_BDP (Nov 27, 2008)

ya thats its current capacity according to the coconutBattery, 40% = 2014 mAh, from its max 5020 mAh


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

Dupe_BDP said:


> ya thats its current capacity according to the coconutBattery, 40% = 2014 mAh, from its max 5020 mAh


Looks like it is time for a new battery.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Tip:
The battery life will greatly be improved if you do not dischage down to below 25 to 30 percent.
With the old nicad batterie it was recommended to do deep discharges
Batteries now have much shorter life with deep discharges.


----------



## Dupe_BDP (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help and the tips  so the battery would just stop reading like that if its dying? or would that be a different problem?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Dupe_BDP said:


> Thanks for the help and the tips  so the battery would just stop reading like that if its dying? or would that be a different problem?


I would be looking for a battery yes.
it may not act up again for a long time however.
The battery life and the problem you had were just coinsidense.
Hopefully you will not suffer the same problem soon.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

If the battery is at 40% capacity, it's time for a new battery.


----------

